# How to plant Baby Tears?



## Cherry (Nov 25, 2005)

I just got some Baby Tears. Should the strands be planted separately AND they do go right into the substrate, don't they?

Thank you,,
Cherry


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can group several stems together and put them into the substrate. Keep some space in between the groups of stems.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If you want some to grow horizontal, place the end of the stem in the gravel. Then, fold the stem over and place some gravel over the stem in places to hold it down. Eventualy, it'll take root on the sides and start growning horizontal. When it grows some, you have to hold it down some more and trim as necessary.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this the same baby tears they sell as a ground cover for you garden?? I didnt know it could go aquatic.


----------

